# Topamax!



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Ok, another stupid med question (it's my doc's day)

Can Topamax helps for dissociation? Or mood? Is it like Lamictal, a little bit?

Since I throwed up on Lamictal, I want to try another anti-epileptic. I know there is not known research on this one for DP/DR, but.... do you think it can help?

I hesitate to try this or Neurontin.

PM me if you like to.

Allure :shock:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I was prescribed Keppra yesterday, another anti-epileptic. So far, it hasn't really made tired or stupid or anything. When I was talking to my shrink yesterday, he said generally Topamax has the worst effects on cognition. My doc also said he has had several patients with refractory anxiety and panic disorder cured by Keppra.

The least sedating and non-inihibitory anti-epileptics are probably Keppra, Lamictal, and Trileptal.

Neurontin made me depressed as hell and worsened my DP/DR.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Allure,
If you give this a try let me know how it works. My dr. wants me to try it next. I am scared of medicines though. Everything but Xanax makes me worse.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Hi,

I don't have Keppra here in Canada *yes, we are so not updated!!!!

Rainboteers, I will tell you if I try it. So far, I am waiting to see a neurologist to rule out some other disorder, and I will ask him what can help me for DP/DR. I will be on a AD and will TRY to wait to see a neurologist.

Lamictal made me throw up all night, so I am a little bit confused about this med.  (Even at 25 mg!) I hate to be sensitive like that.

And about Trileptal, I don't know this med at all... here it's for epilepsy only (in Quebec)

Allure


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

I don't like to hear that Neurontin didn't help you, Gimpy.  I would like to try it, now I am not sure....

About Topamax, I really heard that it make you stupid in the beginning, yes, I know that.

Well, no med are perfect!

Allure


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Sorry, I checked and Keppra is in Quebec. It's used for epilepsy, and is supposed to make people more nervous or anxious!!

Now I am very confused

Allure


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

meds do all sorts of different things to different people. SSRIs which are the go to drugs for panic disorder made my anxiety and panic horrible.


----------

